# Hymer Control Panel



## satchel (Aug 16, 2008)

Hello all. Iam a new owner of an old Hymer 584 (1994) without a decent operators manual. Can any one help regarding the location of the battery charger and split relay. Also the control panel ( indicator panel for battery / water tank levels) in the centre of this panel is a rocker switch marked I at the top and II at the bottom. Can any one tell me the function of this swith. This is not the tank level indicator rocker switch or the battery level indicator switch.
Many thanks for creating such helpful and informative site.
hope someone can help.
Regards Satchel.


----------



## dragabed (May 24, 2008)

*hymer control panel*

on the 564 its under the front passenger seatand the 1/11 is alink to the 2 way switch on the side door entrance


----------



## satchel (Aug 16, 2008)

*Re: hymer control panel*



dragabed said:


> on the 564 its under the front passenger seatand the 1/11 is alink to the 2 way switch on the side door entrance


Hello Dragabed, thanks for the information.Found the charger as you said under the seat. However the function of the switch is still unknown, there is as you said a 2 way switch on the panel for the entrance light, but its not the rocker switch with the makings I & II on, well not on this van. I don't think it makes any difference but this van has a rear kitchen and entrance door.
Would the switch be for selecting which battery to charge up when on hook up? it may not be connected anything.
I'm just clutching at straws, I must find a habitation hand book in English, as this is an import the few details I have got are in German. 
Thanks again for your help. I shall have to open it up and trace the wiring through
Regards Satchel.


----------



## trekki (Jun 2, 2010)

Hi satchel
I have a C class 1993 Hymercamp my control panel also has a rocker switch which I couldn't figure out but after a lot of trial and error I found that it did in fact turn on/off my 12v system in the living area .
got to be worth a look
regards 
Richard


----------



## satchel (Aug 16, 2008)

trekki said:


> Hi satchel
> I have a C class 1993 Hymercamp my control panel also has a rocker switch which I couldn't figure out but after a lot of trial and error I found that it did in fact turn on/off my 12v system in the living area .
> got to be worth a look
> regards
> Richard


Hello Richard.
Went straight out this morning to try it, put the 12 volt lighting on and tried the switch in both positions, unfortunatly the lights stayed on.
Not to worry, we will get there. However, i'm most grateful for your efforts.
Best regards Satchel


----------



## dragabed (May 24, 2008)

*hymer control panel*

will go and have a look in my handbook i think there is a wireing diagramn


----------



## dragabed (May 24, 2008)

*hymer control panel*

according to the wireing diagramn it should be the battery level indicator


----------



## trekki (Jun 2, 2010)

Hi satchel
I have just read elswhere that the switch you are refering to could be a spare . the item was about a B564 1996 I don't know if its the same as yours but it might be worth having a look behind the panel to see if any wires are connected
Richard


----------



## satchel (Aug 16, 2008)

trekki said:


> Hi satchel
> I have just read elswhere that the switch you are refering to could be a spare . the item was about a B564 1996 I don't know if its the same as yours but it might be worth having a look behind the panel to see if any wires are connected
> Richard


Afraid iv'e been wasting both your times, should have opened it up first of all, the switch is only acting as a conector and feeds absoluty nothing. However while I was there cleaned out grease and dust. freed off the extract fan shutter, so not awast of time.
My thanks to you both I'll try not to bother you again.
Regards Satchel.


----------



## satchel (Aug 16, 2008)

*Re: hymer control panel*



dragabed said:


> according to the wireing diagramn it should be the battery level indicator


Hello again dragabed.
Have Just let Richard know that the switch feeds nothing, it's just a spare, might come in handy for somthing someday.
Sorry to have wasted your time, but thanks for all your effort.
Regards Satchel.


----------



## Uller (May 29, 2010)

Hi Satchel

We also have an old Hymer (1990) and emailed Hymer in Germany who sent us an English owner's manual. Didn't have any mention/diagram of the control panel though, so we still have a switch with no known use!

If you email them, I'm sure they will be able to help with a manual for any other questions which come up.

Sarah


----------



## trekki (Jun 2, 2010)

Hi satchel
You haven't wasted my time at all who would have thought a control panel switch doing nothing still its sorted now if you hadn't removed the panel you would never have known 
enjoy your motorhoming
Cheers 
Richard


----------



## satchel (Aug 16, 2008)

Uller said:


> Hi Satchel
> 
> We also have an old Hymer (1990) and emailed Hymer in Germany who sent us an English owner's manual. Didn't have any mention/diagram of the control panel though, so we still have a switch with no known use!
> 
> ...


Hello Sarah. I'm finding the more potter around the van the more querys I come up with, so i'll take your advice and go straight to the source and email Hymer for a manual.
It's handy to know that there is a live feed and switch ready and waiting for any extras you may want to fit, can't think of one at present.
Many thanks for the advice.
Satchel.


----------



## Flamenca (Nov 13, 2010)

*Hinged panel below control panel*

Hi Satchel,
I see that you have managed to gain access behind the control panel to clean. I see that the panel arount the light is hinged but I can not see how to release it. Can you enlighten me?
Kind Regards


----------



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

How bizarre - I just came onto MHF this afternoon to create a thread to ask the very same question. 

How on earth down that metal panel bit come down? We've tried everything we can think of but it's stuck solid. We want to install a new radio but can't get in to get the old one out!

Here's hoping someone knows the answer.


----------



## dragabed (May 24, 2008)

*hymer control panel*

mine has 3 self tapping screws in the underside which when withdrawn give full access to radio,florescent lihgt and control panel


----------



## Flamenca (Nov 13, 2010)

No sign of self-tapping screws on mine.


----------



## satchel (Aug 16, 2008)

*Re: Hinged panel below control panel*



Flamenca said:


> Hi Satchel,
> I see that you have managed to gain access behind the control panel to clean. I see that the panel arount the light is hinged but I can not see how to release it. Can you enlighten me?
> Kind Regards


Hello Famenca, as Dragerbed said there are 3 screws installed through the steel lip and scwed upwards into the underside of the cupboard frame, they are small and can disapear into the leatherette covering on the control panel.
If this is not the case may be a tin opener may help.
Regards Satchel


----------



## Flamenca (Nov 13, 2010)

Hi Satchel,
Many thanks for the information. I will have another look in daylight tomorrow.
Regards, Flamenca


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Sorry post in wrong thread and can't delete


----------



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

Flamenca said:


> Hi Satchel,
> Many thanks for the information. I will have another look in daylight tomorrow.
> Regards, Flamenca


Ditto! Thanks!


----------



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

Found them! 

After 5 years of head scratching we finally found the mysterious screws that release the metal panel. As suggested, they had become covered by the vinyl covering material.

NOW we can get a new radio! Thanks to everyone.


----------



## Flamenca (Nov 13, 2010)

*Hinged panel below control panel*

Well done Jackie P.

I also found the three screws but that was just the beginning of my problem. I removed the three screws but the panel did not swing down because it was obstructed by the wood trim on the cupboards each side of the panel. So, I need to either angle grind off the end of the metal panel or sand down and re-stain and varnish the wood. Rather bad design. Someone in the drawing office forgot about the trim.

Hope you have better luck.


----------

